# Roman Tourist Advice



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, I am just visiting from the Spanish section but am planning a week's visit to Rome in September.
I would like to ask your advice about a few things please. I have been doing quite a bit of Googling about what to see and where to eat but am getting conflicting advice, especiall the wide ranges of opinions on Tripadvisor.
Here are some specific questions for you.
1 We want to visit Pompeii for the day and use public transport rather than an excursion, is this very easy and would we be able to hire a guide when we get there?
2 We quite fancy what is called happy hour at the Vatican, this is an evening visit with a drink, small buffet, and a short concert included. Is this an OK thing to do or just a gimmick for tourists?
3 We are celebrating a wedding anniversary whilst we are there and would like a romantic setting with a tasting menu if possible. We quite fancied Ristorente Ad Hoc but there seems to be some very knowledgeable poor reviews on Tripadvisor
4 My wife is not a great fan of coffee but does occasionally enjoy a decaffinated espresso with condensed milk, in Spain it is a bon bon descafeinado, it this type of coffee available in Italy?

Thank you all in anticipation of good advice.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Italo is running a combined train and bus offer to Pompeii. I don't think you save any money or buying the tickets individually but people claim it's easier. It's an early start from Termini

https://www.italotreno.it/en

Select Termini (Or I guess Tiburtina if you're closer to that station) and on the right side select Pompeii.

You could argue the whole Vatican tour setup is for tourists. If you finding it interesting no shame.

They sell decaffeinated coffee. I think I'd rather risk the lighting bolt but it's available. The condensed milk? No idea. Also Spanish coffee to my taste is watery.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

https://www.viamichelin.com/web/Restaurant/ROMA-00187-La_Terrazza-3a3m03g


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

PauloPievese said:


> https://www.viamichelin.com/web/Restaurant/ROMA-00187-La_Terrazza-3a3m03g


Very nice but way way above our pay grade at more than 200 euros pp including wine!


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> Very nice but way way above our pay grade at more than 200 euros pp including wine!


 I _think_ this is where we ate before the ex-wife disappeared with all the money.

Take further advantage of the Michelin Guide site to find other good restaurants at better price points. That site isn't Internet opinions; they send out their own reviewers.


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

I personally would not go for the buffet. But it is up to you. It takes a while to take in all that the Vatican has to offer. I spend lots of time there on my visits. The Pantheon, Colliseo, fountains galore. Rome is a living museum. Every corner you turn has wonderful sights to see. Enjoy


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

stevesainty said:


> Hi, I am just visiting from the Spanish section but am planning a week's visit to Rome in September.
> I would like to ask your advice about a few things please. I have been doing quite a bit of Googling about what to see and where to eat but am getting conflicting advice, especiall the wide ranges of opinions on Tripadvisor.
> Here are some specific questions for you.
> 1 We want to visit Pompeii for the day and use public transport rather than an excursion, is this very easy and would we be able to hire a guide when we get there?
> ...


Your wife may wish to try caffe "orzo". Its made from Barley. This seems to be the decaf option of choice for my sicilian in laws. Can't claim to like it myself but I drink espresso's normally.. there grrr eeeaattt


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

Thank you for everyone who has replied with suggestions. 

I had thought that we would get lots of replies but I guess if you live there you don't often do the tourist stuff.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

stevesainty said:


> Thank you for everyone who has replied with suggestions.
> 
> I had thought that we would get lots of replies but I guess if you live there you don't often do the tourist stuff.


Well, I can't speak for everyone but I suspect that it's that what you suggest is so, uh, ....

1. Visit Pompeii: 

That's rather like saying "we're in New York, why not drop into Washington?" Despite what the train schedule says you will spend more than half your day shuffling between transport. This, when there is so much to see and do in Rome.

Will you be able to hire a guide? You will have to beat them off with a stick. Like everything that you have heard of in Italy it is a well oiled machine to extract money from you.

2. Happy Hour at the Vatican

Literally fifteen million tourists visit Rome each year; they all want to have a cocktail with the Pope. If you were envisioning some sort of intimate tete-a-tete you might want to recalibrate your sights.

3. Where to go for a romantic dinner (affordable)

Pretty much anywhere. I would suggest exploring the Monti district which is hip-ish, close to all the ancient stuff, and easily accessible by Metro. A couple of my favorites are Trattoria al Tettarello (reservations) and Ristorante Mario's. Or stretch out a bit and cross the river to Trastevere. Try Ristorante Carlo Menta there.

4. Decaf coffee?

No idea. I'll drink that when pigs will fly. :flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The Italo suggestion I made is only two hours one way to Pompeii. Sure you could travel to Ostia in less but if the OP can wake up early enough to be at Termini for the 7.30 train that's not bad.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> The Italo suggestion I made is only two hours one way to Pompeii. Sure you could travel to Ostia in less but if the OP can wake up early enough to be at Termini for the 7.30 train that's not bad.


Not sure I get the Ostia reference. But since you mention it, Lido di Ostia is on the Metro.

Two hours there and two hours back, figure very conservatively an hour total shuffling around at each end, that's five hours total that could have been spent at the Campidoglio, the Borghese, or the Terme di Diocleziano. It is of course a judgement call. 

OP: Immediately upon arrival get Metro passes for your bride and yourself for as long as you'll be staying. Your feet will thank you particularly after you remember that Rome is built on seven hills.

Pitch in and recommend some less touristed sites to OP: 


Cimitero Acattolico, graves of Keats, Shelley, et al., again conveniently near the Metro

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Ostia Antica Rome's competitor to Pompeii


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Ostia Antica Rome's competitor to Pompeii


well duh


----------



## cermignano (Feb 9, 2017)

Yeah, wait until you are visiting Naples or Sorrento to visit Pompeii. You will want to spend a lot of time there and maybe Heraclean and Etna so that is another trip. I did Naples from Rome in a day but could not have managed Pompeii too.


----------

